# Overheating slash



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 4x4 slash with a Tekin 6.5 redline, anyone have a good idea what gearing to use? Got 13 pinion and 50 spur. Bought the motor use so I don't know what rpm the motor should run at. I read about "run out", it says most people like if at 1:1. If that's true, I need. 23 tooth pinion with a 54 spur. Does that sound right ?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

not to sure on the tranny but if its a 2.6 tanny i be up near 80s or 90s on the spur and 15 for the pin.. 

http://cdrcracing.com/gear48.html here is a gear page i made up for folks to use .. 
the dodc u can change that to the KV of your motor and the volts your running and so on .. not tosure but off top of head think 6.5 around 6700KV ... KV times Volts is ur RPMS so if u run 8.4 volts at 6700KV its 56,000RPMS

there is tons of info but not try to overload you here .. 
but for most the best way to gear is with temp of motor.. on brushless ..
dont go over say 150 and ur safe most companys well say 160 to 170 .. good luck


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

According to a brushless gearing guide I use---On a 6.5 turn motor (orion and novak motors---tekin not an option)a 13 pinion and a 50 spur is moderately overgeared by 4.7% and a 12 pinion with a 50 spur is slightly undergeared by 3.22%.

Just for reference---The stock factory gearing for a Velineon (13 pinion 52 spur) is slightly undergeared by 3.64%.

Later,

Mark


----------



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> not to sure on the tranny but if its a 2.6 tanny i be up near 80s or 90s on the spur and 15 for the pin..
> 
> http://cdrcracing.com/gear48.html here is a gear page i made up for folks to use ..
> the dodc u can change that to the KV of your motor and the volts your running and so on .. not tosure but off top of head think 6.5 around 6700KV ... KV times Volts is ur RPMS so if u run 8.4 volts at 6700KV its 56,000RPMS
> ...





MDB said:


> According to a brushless gearing guide I use---On a 6.5 turn motor (orion and novak motors---tekin not an option)a 13 pinion and a 50 spur is moderately overgeared by 4.7% and a 12 pinion with a 50 spur is slightly undergeared by 3.22%.
> 
> Just for reference---The stock factory gearing for a Velineon (13 pinion 52 spur) is slightly undergeared by 3.64%.
> 
> ...


Sorry I may not of gave you enuf info... It is a slash 4x4, has center diff. no tranny, it has 13 pinion, I've tried 50 to 54 tooth spur gears, after 7min. it's around 200*


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

you still have a DIFF front n rear and they give you like a tranny a ratio you need to use with ur numbers.. 

chances are its probley 2.6 but iam not 100% on that . easy way to find out mark your center shaft and mark one wheel. turn the wheel slow and watch how many times the center shaft turns to one turn of the tire that wel giv eyou idea .. if the truck came with a 50s spur the higher u go the slower it goes but less heat also .. 
the lower you go in spur themore top end .. 

so a 54 slows it up .. a 50 gives it more top end slower start 

again iam not 100% of the truck i know a few with them not sure what gears they run but if was me i would try to go with a bigger spur and stick with one pin for now and work off that ... 

and 200 is way way way to hot ... if u say you have tried a 54 i would see if a 60 is made for truck n give that a go .. 200 is very bad to me ..
you got to rememebr that motor at 8 volts goin to do 50,000 RPMS thats a lot above what a stock motor brush would do for sure

to me sounds like you want that slash to fly like a butterfly and be quick to but not easy to get both worlds.. remember bigger spur is quick less heat ... small spur is top end more heat .. top speed not quickness.. small pin quicker less heat bigger pin more top end but more heat.. 

MDB ...brushless gearing guide are base lines i would never belive them for my ownself.. temp the motor is best way to find the rite gears for me anyways and any good motor company well tell you same thing ... remember what works for one doesnt always work for another .. ... just my opion


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> MDB ...brushless gearing guide are base lines i would never belive them for my ownself.. temp the motor is best way to find the rite gears for me anyways and any good motor company well tell you same thing ... remember what works for one doesnt always work for another .. ... just my opion


 Agreed---It is a guide not an absolute.Depending on surface,track layout,driving style and tire size the gearing may be 2-3 teeth different in either direction. I generally like to try going a tooth or so in either direction (after trying the original reccomended gearing) to see what "feels" right to me while also checking temps on the motor and esc.:thumbsup:

jjones---I am pretty sure this gearing guide is for a standard tranny. I have no idea on what to do with a center diff.(too many variables with various diff fluid weights)

Traxxas has a decent forum and someone there might have a better answer for you.

Good luck.

Later,

Mark


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like you need a 13/52, 0.87% over

http://www.comeseethis.com/gearing/Default.aspx


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

snwchris said:


> Looks like you need a 13/52, 0.87% over
> 
> http://www.comeseethis.com/gearing/Default.aspx


 That is the guide I use. Alot of different vehicles and motors to help narrow down a baseline.

Later,

Mark


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

At 200 degrees you need a major move if you haven't weaken the motor yet. Unless Tekin has changed lately good luck finding the kv on a sensored motor.

But you need a major change which would be the pinion down by one tooth.
12t should be your ticket.
Their sensorless kv are easy. I got a 632 and the 32 meant 3200kv and the 6 was 6 turns. I could not find a posted rpm for a 8.5 tekin motor...


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.teamtekin.com/blmotors.html


at the bottom of the page is the KVs of tekins motors ..

iam not 100% sure but i doubt a 6turn is only 3200 KV .... in any brushless motor .. but i could be wrong .. 

lower the turn higher the KV gonne be.. but again i may be wrong


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> http://www.teamtekin.com/blmotors.html
> 
> 
> at the bottom of the page is the KVs of tekins motors ..
> ...


KV depends on design as well as turns.

Easy to see how a 6 turn could be 3200KV - Castle's 4600KV motor is a 4 turn motor (says so on the can of the new style motors).

Also consider that a typical motor used for 1/8th electric on 4S LiPo is 2.5 turns and 2050KV.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Now I see Tekin is publishing the sensored motor specs which is good. On their sensorless line the part number is the specs. Example is the Tekin 448 is 4 turn and 4800kv hence the 632 is 6 turn 3200kv.


----------



## slashracer (May 13, 2010)

ok maybe im not looking in the right place for all this i have a stock titan 12t for the slash which i smoked last night does anyone know what the kv rating is im going to flip over to brushless but want to stay in spec rules


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Depends on the rules where you are running. Many tracks make the Novak 17.5 a stock equivalent. You can look at the KV rating on the TeamNovak.com website.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Slashracer if your racing at Indy Slots the stock slash class is only 12T titan which geared at 18-20t pinion will be fine. Now the open SCT class is any 1/10 scale motor brushed or brushless.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

jjones looks like 50spur and 12t pinion is right on by the charts. And if you still run hot go up teeth on the spur. Your tekin is listed 6,700 rpm


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I think alot of people and even the motor companies are starting to realize that the 540 size motor can't handle being in the 4x4 CORR. After several emails with a tech at Novak he stated that they've been hearing alot of these issues as well.

Hense why the Ballistic 550 will be out soon, if not already and if your able to find one the HV 4.5 as well. 

I just picked up a HV 4.5 and I wish I would have gotten this in the first place. I ran 2 packs, back to back and never got hot, at the most is was barely warm. That's about 30-40mins of run time on the track with the 2 lipo packs. I'm using 2s 4000 lipos as well.


----------



## slashracer (May 13, 2010)

speedster1919 yes i run at indy slots monday night was my first night racing i was the all blk slash not the one with the red blue lights in it... i kept wrecking in the corners lol. but the guys i was with that run sc10 said my motor was gone i dont know if it is or not help me out i was running a 90t/21p and a 8.4 7c 5100 mah nimh battery motor was warm to touch after the heats.. i dont know looking for help call me speedster1919 i dont care if my number is on here 1-317-694-0317...


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Slashracer---I haven't run on Monday nights at Slots on oval(I run on Wed. and Sat. ---offroad on the carpet)but I suggest trying 90s/18p gearing with the 7cell pack. If you are wrecking alot the motor won't like the stop and go with that higher gearing (the lower gearing might also slow you down a little and help you by wrecking less until you get better at racing and more experience tuning the truck).

Feel free to ask your fellow racers for some tips---most of the guys are willing to help where they can.

Later,

Mark


----------



## slashracer (May 13, 2010)

hey thanks for the info i will try that, gotta fix some parts before i race again back wheels have a slight wobble to them.... so i guess its new shafts or transmission wheel.... thanks for the info guys..... hope to talk again or race and see you all at the track. figured i would stay on monday nights and race till i got the truck down to a perfect area of my likings....


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

snwchris said:


> I think alot of people and even the motor companies are starting to realize that the 540 size motor can't handle being in the 4x4 CORR.


A lot of people, but not ROAR. They still have the rule requiring a ROAR approved 540 motor for the 4X4 class.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Only if your racing in a ROAR event, which if you look at alot of the classes at the tracks, I bet over half are NOT roar approved anyways. That's why I won't be attending a roar event.

Most of the tracks I've been too, do not go by the full blown roar rules.
MOD Corr open to any motor/esc... it should be the users choice.

Chris


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

6.5 any motor is about speed and not torque and not right for 4wd heavy slash truck. Your better served with an 8.5-10.5 at least. Unless you run a long wide track.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

slashracer I didn't know slots was open monday nite hah, but anyway Indy Slots is small and tight and you probably smoked your motor. Put a drop of oil on each bearing and with the voltage you run go to a 17t pinion............


----------



## slashracer (May 13, 2010)

hey thanks again speedster1919, i did place a drop of oil on each end of the bearings and put the battery to the motor it runs at full speed, so i dont im too bad. but going to get a back up just in case. though and while im out i will get a 17p. gotta pick up some half axle shafts my rears have a wobble now. ??????? and my spur gear wobbles too. so might get new shaft for that... all well its fun to work on and learn.... maybe there monday to watch and be there wed to watch. so maybe we will see each other...


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

slashracer Why not come today for outdoor racing! The little wobble won't hurt the rear axle till it breaks but the spur wobble might be a concern. Doug should have those parts in stock or 1 of us can walk you thur the repair. If they don't have a 17t I do........


----------



## slashracer (May 13, 2010)

hey thanks again for the info. as you seen i didnt make it for the outdoor race. but i do plan on going in there tonight to get some parts for the truck and look at motor... so i hope i run into you.... good luck racing today


----------

